# Please advise!



## elpida (Aug 16, 2013)

Last March I signed a contract with a company in Abu Dhabi with joining date 1st of July. The last day of June they called me to tell me to stay at home until further notice. Now they are saying that due to changes I have to wait until they inform me. I suspect reorganization and that my position will be impacted. What shall i do apart from start looking for a new job? Is the contract that we have not legally binding? Dont they have to pay me at least for July? Shall i raise this with the ministry of labour? Please note that i am under my husbands sponsorship. Thanks a lot!


----------



## arlimbada (Aug 7, 2014)

First of all did they make your Labour Card? If it is with you then call 800665 to labour department and ask them what has to be done. The will advise you.


----------



## elpida (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I called the number u suggested but they told me that the company has not even applied for the labour card! They were really lying to me and they are keeping lying to me... Is there anything that i can do now?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

elpida said:


> Thanks a lot. I called the number u suggested but they told me that the company has not even applied for the labour card! They were really lying to me and they are keeping lying to me... Is there anything that i can do now?


 What document copies have you sent them? If nothing has gone into progress, then you should start looking for another job. There is no legal obligation for the company to pay you anything if you did not sign a labor contract with them.


----------



## elpida (Aug 16, 2013)

I signed a contract with them with starting date 1st of july. I sent them all kind of documents u can imagine.. Passport, visa, emirates id, attested certificates, no objection letter, etc. they told me that they would apply for my labour card. The 1st days of july they were telling me that my labour card is being delayed.. And now they are saying that i have to wait because they have a new ceo so many changes. Is there really nothing that i can do? I have a signed contract with them but apparently i do not have a labour card... Please advise.. Btw i have already started applying for other jobs but it is not easy to find something.. They have really destroyed my planning as i had to resign from my previous job for them... I really hope there is something i can do.. Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

elpida said:


> I signed a contract with them with starting date 1st of july. I sent them all kind of documents u can imagine.. Passport, visa, emirates id, attested certificates, no objection letter, etc. they told me that they would apply for my labour card. The 1st days of july they were telling me that my labour card is being delayed.. And now they are saying that i have to wait because they have a new ceo so many changes. Is there really nothing that i can do? I have a signed contract with them but apparently i do not have a labour card... Please advise.. Btw i have already started applying for other jobs but it is not easy to find something.. They have really destroyed my planning as i had to resign from my previous job for them... I really hope there is something i can do.. Thanks!


If you haven't signed a labour contract or started working for them, I'd say no. The contract you signed is not a contract. It's a letter of appointment. Unfortunately, I think you are going to have to write this one down to experience.


----------



## arlimbada (Aug 7, 2014)

elpida said:


> Thanks a lot. I called the number u suggested but they told me that the company has not even applied for the labour card! They were really lying to me and they are keeping lying to me... Is there anything that i can do now?


Kindly request to employer and take back your papers that you can not wait for such a long and try find another job. Since your labour card is not prepared, there will be no legal action taken by either side. I understand that the contract is signed by you is from Labour office papers and not company's letter head.


----------



## elpida (Aug 16, 2013)

The contract i signed is on the companys paper. So actually the contract i signed and they have signed does not have any value? Strange is this... Not?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

elpida said:


> The contract i signed is on the companys paper. So actually the contract i signed and they have signed does not have any value? Strange is this... Not?


It is not a contract. It is a letter of appointment. You have not signed a labor contract, therefore, you have no legal recourse. This is not strange, it is just the way it happens here. In other countries, it will be different.


----------



## elpida (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok. Thanks very much for the information!


----------



## roi00 (Jan 14, 2015)

hello

I really appreciate arlimbada and BedouGirl you guys was gave great guide to elpida.....


elpida and all emplyees kindly be careful next time to apply and signed the any documents


----------



## JawadJKhan (Feb 9, 2015)

Call 800665. They will guide you for legal action.


----------



## shabnam16 (Feb 15, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> It is not a contract. It is a letter of appointment. You have not signed a labor contract, therefore, you have no legal recourse. This is not strange, it is just the way it happens here. In other countries, it will be different.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm moving to AD mid April working in radiology @ cleveland clinc. I've signed an offer breakdown is this equivalent to labour contract? Should I look into this?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

No, your labor contract is issued as part of the visa process. You will receive it in due time.


----------

